# Thinking of upgrading...



## TenaciousTins (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe not right now, but I'm starting to tuck money into savings. I think my current T1i has about 50k pictures on it, but I've not found a great way to figure out how many actuations it has as Canon has made it difficult to find out on that particular model. I know it's a lot, anyway. I've had it for a few years, and I've thought of getting the latest Canon Rebel...but then thought, if I am going to spend that kind of money, maybe I should think about spending a little more (say, $1500 or less range) on a better model. I would want it to be a Canon...but I'm wondering what you all would suggest. I would prefer it has video capabilities. 

Also, I am thinking about getting one piece of decent glass. Right now I have the 50mm 1.8, the 18-55 kit lens, and the 55-250mm kit lens. Not shabby for beginning work, but I'd like one good piece of glass. I am only a hobby shooter, but hey, if I can tuck money in savings for it, I should go for it. What would you recommend? I'd prefer a zoom lens and not prime even though I know primes are better quality in general. However most of what I do is shooting at events (like parades, parties, etc) and a zoom lens is much more functional in that setting. 

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 1, 2013)

The *Canon EOS 70D* should be out very soon. That camera is on my short list of cameras I am looking at to purchase very soon. 



Canon EOS Rebel T5i (APS-C)
Canon EOS 70D (APS-C) - COMING SOON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Canon EOS 6D (35mm FF)
Nikon D7100 (APS-C)
Nikon D600 (35mm FF)


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought of the 7D, but thought that might be a bit much of a camera for what I do. And it takes the Cf cards, which I know are better, but I have so many good SD cards...and yeah. My first choice initially would be the T5i, but thought I'd get opinions about the others out there. I might wait for the 70D and see what that's like.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 1, 2013)

7D is OLD!!!
70D is the camera to go for once it will come out.
I found info on it and it has a new sensor (20MP) and lots of goodies.
The sensor on the 7D is basically same as the one on the T2i


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd keep the savings account going, and when the time comes to buy, then do your research THEN, and then make the buy. The 70D is supposed to be announced literally within HOURS of this post (if the rumor sites are right), and who knows what might be on the market by summer's end/back to school time.

As I see it, one can buy the NEWEST mid-level Nikon, and have a camera that has around four years of model-lifetime to it (D300, for example). OR, one can buy a last-generation mid-level model, like say the D7000, at almost half price compared to its introductory price. The lower-end models are iterated much faster, on both the Nikon and Canon sides. The lower-end cameras are subject to pretty severe discounting once they are end-of-life designated.

The 7D is, in my opinion, long in the tooth. APS-C sensor performance on the Nikon side has left that camera in the dust. The 7D is from 2009. Canon has been iterating with the same old 18 MP sensor since 2009. It's time to look elsewhere. The 18-55 and 50/1.8 are both, generously speaking "hundred-dollar lenses", and not even worth considering as "anchor gear" that keeps you tied to Canon. Same with any makers 55-200 lens; all of those in Canon are very economy lenses, and not worth restricting yourself over, especially to a company that has been stuck with the same sensor since 2009 on all its lower AND mid-level cameras.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 1, 2013)

That makes sense. I don't mind those lenses, I mean, I don't make money from my photography nor do I plan to do so...and I'm not going to have money enough to replace body AND lenses all at once. And I like Canon...lol. Yep, the 70D was just announced...wow...it looks NICE. I think I'll keep that savings account going...that's a lotta money, but worth it I am sure...even with what I do.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 2, 2013)

TenaciousTins said:


> That makes sense. I don't mind those lenses, I mean, I don't make money from my photography nor do I plan to do so...and I'm not going to have money enough to replace body AND lenses all at once. And I like Canon...lol. Yep, the 70D was just announced...wow...it looks NICE. I think I'll keep that savings account going...that's a lotta money, but worth it I am sure...even with what I do.



I think for you this will be the right thing to do.
Just from reading the specs the 70D looks like is going to be a good camera and well worth upgrading to but before pulling the trigger I would wait a bit to hear from others how do they like this camera.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 2, 2013)

So... the 70D is now launched and you can read all about it.

It's new cool feature is it's dual-diode CMOS technology which allows it to perform phase-detect auto-focusing while in live-view mode (it was mostly designed for video shooters.)  Canon has been working on this system... the first body to get something like it was the EOS-M.  It was a bit slow, but they released a firmware update and now it's much faster.  They seem to be refining this and this camera is supposed to be even better.  I'll be very interested to see some testing or videos to demonstrate just how snappy it is.  I did see a short video by a photographer who got to test the camera (but not specifically demonstrating the feature) but he made the comment "trust me... it's fast!".

It also picked up the 19 point AF focus system from the 7D (all 19 AF points are "cross type") for the more typical through-the-viewfinder use.  It's continuous burst speed is now at 7 fps... just 1 fps short of the 7D.  So basically this camera is probably pretty good for sports & action photography.

It has built-in WiFi.  The 6D has the same feature and Canon has an "app" for these cameras... you can remotely control the camera from your phone (assuming you have a phone that can use one of their apps.  I know they have an iOS app... not sure if they have an android app.)

Here's a rundown:

*EOS 70D &#8211; key features:*​
*20.2* megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor and DIGIC 5+
*19 point cross-type AF System and 7 fps shooting*
*Dual Pixel CMOS AF*
Instant sharing and remote control with *Wi-Fi*
ISO 12800 (H:25600)
Vari-angle 7.7cm ClearView II LCD touch screen
Intelligent viewfinder
Full-HD movies
*UHS-I card required for maximum burst duration*
*Dual Pixel CMOS AF is possible over 80 per cent of the width and height of the Live View frame*
MSRP $1,199 body ; $1,349 with 18-55mm IS STM ; $1,549 with 18-135mm IS STM
I bolded the features that stood out for me.  I noticed the UHS card support... I don't *think* I've noticed in this any other model yet.  But this is a somewhat recent memory card technology that allows for VERY fast transfer speeds.  The UHS-I bus interface spec allows the bus to transfer data at up to 312 Megabytes per second.  This does NOT necessarily mean your memory card can handle data that fast, but the bus can.  That means that if you spring for faster cards that claim they can handle (I'll make up a number) 100 megabytes per second write speed... then the camera's card bus can actually deliver data that fast to the card.  As faster cards come out in the future, the bus will keep up.

The 19 point AF system isn't "new" to Canon, but it was previously only available in the 7D.  The 60D had a 9 point AF system with all cross-type points.  So this is a big improvement over the 60D.

I already mentioned the dual-pixel CMOS for live-view AF focus performance.  Canon says that in the area of the sensor where the dual-pixel area is active (it doesn't cover 100% of the surface -- only the central region) the system is able to use a phase-detect focus system on the sensor itself.

Wi-Fi isn't "new" to cameras, but previously only the 6D had it built-in.  This is now the 2nd DSLR from Canon to get the feature built-in.

A 7D II is expected... but not soon.  Rumors for that body have it possibly being released by end of year, but perhaps more likely it will be next year.


​


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with all that is being said above. The announcement of the 70D has me thinking about upgrades too. Either the 70D or the 6D are what I'm interested in now.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 2, 2013)

The 70D is looking awfully nice. A lot of the specs are gibberish to me just yet, but I intend to read up on what it all means. I really would be excited for the 19 point AF. I get pretty frustrated with the T1i regarding AF. Some of it I realize is just the lenses, but I often get frustrated because the point I want isn't within one of the auto AF points. Definitely excited to see what people have to say about it. I did like the looks of the T5i as well, and that may be all I need but if I'm going to spend 900, I'd probably be better off saving a little bit longer and getting a really solid mid-range camera.


----------



## grafxman (Jul 2, 2013)

Based on what you intend to shoot "most of what I do is shooting at events (like parades, parties, etc) and a zoom lens is much more functional in that setting" you will not go wrong with the Sigma 18-250mm macro. I used one extensively with my 7D and I have thousands of photos on my flickr pages taken with it. If you ever get into shooting wildlife I recommend the Sigma 50-500mm. It's extremely versatile.


----------



## 6kimages (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for breaking down some of the info for us , I am seriously considering this Camera now as well (the 19 point Af system is my main point )





TCampbell said:


> So... the 70D is now launched and you can read all about it.
> 
> It's new cool feature is it's dual-diode CMOS technology which allows it to perform phase-detect auto-focusing while in live-view mode (it was mostly designed for video shooters.) Canon has been working on this system... the first body to get something like it was the EOS-M. It was a bit slow, but they released a firmware update and now it's much faster. They seem to be refining this and this camera is supposed to be even better. I'll be very interested to see some testing or videos to demonstrate just how snappy it is. I did see a short video by a photographer who got to test the camera (but not specifically demonstrating the feature) but he made the comment "trust me... it's fast!".
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

I suggest you NOT buy the 70d, but instead get a lightly used 7D, which is essentially the same camera (minus wifi and a flip out screen? Is about all that is actually very different. Everything else is just like 10% better or worse, or luxury unnecessary things like the ability to shoot bursts of dozens of RAWS in a few seconds...  Also, wifi and flip out screens both cater to the same need, and are a little redundant). You would save approximately $400, which I suggest you then *put toward a solid workhorse of a 70-200mm 2.8 lens.*

You should always invest in lenses before bodies, and your lens collection is way more of a bottleneck than your body is currently. In fact, I would prioritize something like a 70-200 2.8 or a similar really nice piece of glass for what you want to do, before buying a new body AT ALL, if you can only afford the lens!

So:
1) Get the used Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS lens = $1000  (OS is their term for image stabilization)
2) If you can afford it, get a used 7d = $800.  If not, stick with your current body.
3) Sell your 55-250 = -$125

Total = $1675, which is right smack dab in the middle of your stated budget and a camera/lens system *that will rival high level professional rigs* for the event shooting that you spend the most time doing. 8 FPS shooting, awesome AF, and the classic 70-200 2.8 sports/event class of glass with very high quality optics that will blow anything you're used to away if you've only been using flimsy plastic mount slow 55-250 kit lens fare.

Or, if you keep your body and get the lens, price = $875, and you'd still be better off than if you got a 70D and used your kit lenses on it.


----------



## brunerww (Jul 3, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> ...wifi and flip out screens both cater to the same need, and are a little redundant...



Hi Gavjenks, I have to respectfully disagree.  I use wi-fi to send images to the cloud from the field - I use the flip out screen for low/high angle shots that would be much more difficult with a fixed LCD.  These are completely separate use cases.

Also - as I understand it, Tenacious Tins wants video capabilities - the 7D has no video autofocus and horrible moire issues - while the 70D has the best video autofocus in the DSLR world (the jury is still out on moire).

That said, you're absolutely right, in general, about lenses as a better investment than bodies - but, in this case, enough time has gone by that the 7D is unable to do some pretty basic things that modern cameras are expected to do.

For Tenacious Tins' needs and $1500 budget, a $1200 70D or a $1580 6D seem to be the sweet spot.

Cheers,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Juga (Jul 3, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > ...wifi and flip out screens both cater to the same need, and are a little redundant...
> ...



Where is there a $1580 6D?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> Where is there a $1580 6D?



eBay - body only


----------



## Juga (Jul 3, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Where is there a $1580 6D?
> ...



Yeah I saw that afterwards... my phone sucks for viewing the forum.

That probably isn't the best choice for the OP due to higher cost for lenses and that is body only.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I definitely want video capability if at all possible...I do tend to use that function a lot on my T1i. I will think about the lens before the body then. I imagine that my camera will keep going for a good long time anyway and it does do well considering its age. The reason I like the 55-250 is because it starts where my 18-55 and my 50mm end. But having 2.8 would be awful nice. I am a huge fan of bokeh and I like to take pictures from a fair distance away so I'm not right in people's faces. I also do love wildlife although I don't have much around here so I do more landscapes and flowers and boring stuff like that


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

> The reason I like the 55-250 is because it starts where my 18-55 and my 50mm end.


The difference between 55mm and 70mm is negligible enough that in almost every situation, you could close the gap by just walking forward or backward a couple of feet.  I don't think you should worry all that much about covering every mm.

Personally, I wouldn't even take anywhere close to a full coverage with me. Maybe like a 24mm OR 50mm prime (depending on where I espect to be able to stand), and a 70-200 and that's it, to a normal, non-marathon-wedding type event. Having fewer ranges available I think tends to help me "see" more shots, because I'm not being flooded by too many choices.  Sort of like ordering at a restaurant with a 1 page menu instead of an 8 page menu.

But that's a matter of preference.  55-70, though, don't worry, even if you like to have all your options.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

> Hi Gavjenks, I have to respectfully disagree. I use wi-fi to send images to the cloud from the field - I use the flip out screen for low/high angle shots that would be much more difficult with a fixed LCD. These are completely separate use cases.


Getting the ability to load images to the cloud in the field does not require a new camera. You can buy an eye-fi card for like $30, which is why I think the only significant advantage of wifi built in is the EOS app or laptop control, to use it remotely, which in most cases can also be acocmplished with a flipout screen and a cheap remote (shooting over fences and stuff).

There are some extreme cases where a wifi app would be significantly more useful than a flipout, like shooting from the top of a giant news van style pole, or if you are doing a glamour photoshoot of yourself and want to check focus, etc. without running back and forth.  But... yeah.


The video thing is admittedly more of a problem.  Body upgrades are more worthwhile for that, plus an entirely different set of lenses is ideal for video anyway (things with stepper motors).  @OP, if you are more hardcore about video than stills, then my suggestion would be to indeed get a 70D, and then buy an *18-135 IS STM* lens, which has silent autofocus for video sound quality, and is made to work as well as possible with the newer video AF technology.  Also just nicer in general than the kit lens, and replaces it entirely.  Sadly you can only sell your kit lens for like $50-80.

$1200 70D + $500ish 18-135 IS STM = $1700 about the same price as the 7D and the 70-200 2.8.




*Note 1:* the 18-135 IS STM is an EF-S lens, and would NOT work on a 6D.  If you prefer to invest in full frame, then you'd have to come up with a different combo (the only STM full frame lens is the 40mm pancake, which is not terribly sensical given your current lens collection, but USM motors are still decent for video too)

*Note 2:* The above video advice assumes you are doing like 25-30% of your work as video, tops. If you're really serious about video to the point where 50% or more of your work is video, then I would just forget about DSLRs entirely, and get a nice camcorder. Similar or better tracking focus quality and plenty good resolution, etc. at a much smaller price.  A very nice camcorder + a 70-200 2.8 for your existing DSLR would also end up around $1600, and would be the best option, I think, if you actually do both kinds of shooting equally and want to improve both seriously.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

Check out this thread I started. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/332627-b-h-bundle-sale-eos-6d-eos-5d-mark-iii.html

*Note:*You can buy either one of these to qualify for this bundle deal - good until September 30th. Check the Canon rebate PDF​here!



Canon EOS 5D Mark III Camera

Canon EOS 5D Mark II Camera

Canon EOS 7D Camera

Canon EOS 6D Camera

Canon EOS 60D Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T5i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T4i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T3i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T3 Camera

Canon EOS Rebel SL1 Camera

And... You can just buy a lens, instead of a camera body or kit, to qualify for the rebate. 



EF 17-40mm f/4L USM

EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM

EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM

EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM

EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM

EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM

EF 50mm f/1.2L USM
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II


----------

